# 1939 Blue Schwinn Motorbike Clean up



## markivpedalpusher (May 28, 2022)

A little clean up on the @Handle Bar Hoarder 39 blue Schwinn Motorbike.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 28, 2022)

Fenders


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 28, 2022)

Frame/Fork - misc.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 28, 2022)

Last set for today


----------



## Junkman Bob (May 28, 2022)

Perfect !!!! Luv that one !!!


----------



## rollfaster (May 28, 2022)

Excellent!!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 28, 2022)

once again @markivpedalpusher is doing a killer job.. thank you


----------



## Freqman1 (May 29, 2022)

Looking good Mark. How far back in the que is the blue SD Autocycle? V/r Shawn


----------



## Shawn Michael (May 29, 2022)

You have an amazing looking shop, and a lot of great bikes in there.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (May 29, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking good Mark. How far back in the que is the blue SD Autocycle? V/r Shawn



that one is up next... that one will be a long process........


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 29, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Looking good Mark. How far back in the que is the blue SD Autocycle? V/r Shawn



The SD will finally be coming up next - a couple projects we’re bumped ahead of that one. Each bike takes quite awhile to get thru between work/life etc.


----------



## catfish (May 29, 2022)

Nice


----------



## badbob (May 29, 2022)

Fantastic job Mark! I never dreamed it would ever look that nice..


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 3, 2022)

A little closer


----------



## nick tures (Jun 3, 2022)

nice job !


----------



## 1817cent (Jun 3, 2022)

Wow, nice work Mark!


----------



## volksboy57 (Jun 3, 2022)

so nice!


----------



## Nashman (Jun 3, 2022)

Great shop, love the detail work. It's a labour of love with Cabers benefiting.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 8, 2022)

It’s looking like a Friday shakedown ride


----------



## ballooney (Jun 8, 2022)

Great looking motorbike…nice work Mark.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 9, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> It’s looking like a Friday shakedown ride



Awesome!
Bike, color, and shop;
the beauty is the results, of all the labor,
of Love!
Great job Again.
Friday for pics?
When & where?
Love to see it with the bay.🥰


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 10, 2022)

Beautiful day for a short ride - @tripple3 I wasn’t sure where or when. I finished up today pretty much but not as quickly as anticipated.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 10, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Beautiful day for a short ride - @tripple3 I wasn’t sure where or when. I finished up today pretty much but not as quickly as anticipated.
> 
> View attachment 1643616
> 
> ...



can't wait to pick this up sooooooooooooooo  nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2022)

Handle Bar Hoarder said:


> can't wait to pick this up sooooooooooooooo  nice !!!!!!!!!!!!



Pick it up Sunday morning & bring it to the Orange Circle Ride!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 10, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> Pick it up Sunday morning & bring it to the Orange Circle Ride!



i was thinking about doing that... i just don't need any problems.. if you know what i mean.. my daughter is here visiting me  so i have to keep it cool...........


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 10, 2022)

I'm sure we can all be civil. Especially when children are around. Hope you can make it. It's been a while.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 10, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure we can all be civil. Especially when children are around. Hope you can make it. It's been a while.



thank you mike i do appreciate it......


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jun 10, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> A little closer
> 
> View attachment 1638878
> 
> ...



I have one in process also. Yours is in much better condition than mine. The one I’m working on spent years as yard art.


----------



## BFGforme (Jun 11, 2022)

fordmike65 said:


> I'm sure we can all be civil. Especially when children are around. Hope you can make it. It's been a while.



Can’t wait for this ride


----------



## buickmike (Jun 11, 2022)

What happened to the EA horn+ pogo ,


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 12, 2022)

EA horn and pogo not correct


----------



## babycalfs (Jun 12, 2022)

markivpedalpusher said:


> Frame/Fork - misc.
> 
> View attachment 1635231
> 
> ...




I'm new around here to catching up on things but I seriously love this project and am obsessed with the vibe of your shop


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jun 12, 2022)

babycalfs said:


> I'm new around here to catching up on things but I seriously love this project and am obsessed with the vibe of your shop



MARK @markivpedalpusher  IS A REALLY GOOD GUY.. AND IS VERY KNOWLEDGEADLE IN THE HOBBY.....................


----------



## Jimmy V (Jun 13, 2022)

Mark @markivpedalpusher great work on those fenders! How do you get the dents out? Do you have a roller or just very good hammer and dolly work? I do not have a roller and just do the best I can with what I have..


----------



## tacochris (Jun 15, 2022)

Dan Shabel said:


> I have one in process also. Yours is in much better condition than mine. The one I’m working on spent years as yard art.
> 
> View attachment 1643672
> 
> ...



Killer work on rescuing that bike from "art" status!!  I love seeing them get the respect they deserve!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 15, 2022)

@Jimmy V - Thank you, as much hand work (light hammer and various dolly’s) as possible and finish in the fender roller.


----------

